# Batteries from Beer!



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

What a delicious solution...


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a cool development- removes the need to use mined graphite, while also providing a benefit in the form of desirable nanostructure. And delicious beer is the byproduct. What's not to like!


----------



## Lurkspar (Nov 11, 2016)

That's really interesting. Had no idea that much water went into beer production.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Lurkspar said:


> That's really interesting. Had no idea that much water went into beer production.


Not to mention how much water results from beer consumption...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess I better start making batteries off my waste from brewing, that I can use to power my electric brewery


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

That's a home business most of us could get excited about!


----------



## sirgary (Dec 7, 2016)

There's only four or five that still require individual and now allow operation of these types.


----------



## Lurkspar (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like we better roll up our sleeves and get to recycling. Funny (but not surprising) that this came out of UC Boulder.


----------



## Lurkspar (Nov 11, 2016)

PhantomPholly said:


> Not to mention how much water results from beer consumption...


lol ... good point.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

I can already see a lot of waste. No one is tapping the beer farts and causing a lot of pollution from unused methane gas.


----------

